# Torque specs? sportsman 500



## mcimechanic09

Hey Yall im new to the site. Me and my girlfriend recently Acquired a 04 sportsman 500 HO. Not a huge sportsman fan but i got the thing for 172 bucks and a little work on a ranger. Got the thing running and found out the Head Gasket is blown and leaking back into the water jackets causing the radiator to build to much pressure. so long story short i need the Torque specs on the head bolts and if possible the adjustment specs for the valves. i Appreciate any help given.:33:


----------



## Eastexasmudder

If you become a subscribing member you can download the manual for it and have access to all of them when you need them and welcome to the site, you'll enjoy it here.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

